# Yuasa Rotary Table.



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2016)

I cannot believe my good fortune on this one. Very good condition, table is great! Just a little dirty from sitting in a shop and will clean right up.
A  high quality japanese made Yuasa 12" rotary table. Paid $250 for it.

Look at that table, some idiot didn't drill a hole in it or run a cutter across it.


Tag says it all.


It's not rusty at all, just dirty, wiped my finger on the handwheel and the chrome below just sparkled.


Even the base isn't beat up.


Man I'm super happy with this find, it will be a nice compliment to my mill.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 26, 2016)

What a great score! Beautiful condition, what's it weigh?


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 26, 2016)

A 12".
Huge.
This will require some planning to move!
Nice Score.


Daryl
MN


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2016)

firestopper said:


> What a great score! Beautiful condition, what's it weigh?





Uglydog said:


> A 12".
> Huge.
> This will require some planning to move!
> Nice Score.
> ...



Funny thing is I forgot my dolly when I went to pick it up because I was so excited about getting it. I asked the seller if he had one, but he said one of his kids had borrowed it, just my luck. So I told the seller get the door, I picked it up and carried it out and set it on the tailgate of my truck. You should a seen the look on the guys face when I did that because I'm 56 years old and grey haired. I said I'm old, not feeble, lol. Most people underestimate me anyway. After I caught my breath I slid it in the rest of the way.
Maybe I'm not supposed to know how heavy it really is? 
Check my thread in Burke mills, I'll be showing how I move my millright by myself. No I'm not a strong man or body builder, lol, but I did put some thought into it. You guys might find it interesting.


----------

